# Bathroom cabinet help needed



## ielizabettyk (Oct 2, 2016)

We are planning to put our condo on the market soon and the bathroom needs some help. The tile floor and vanity top are in good condition and do not need to be replaced. However, the wood cabinets themselves feel dated to me and I'd like to freshen them up. Husband bought the cabinets and vanity when he bought the place a number of years ago and he thinks it's fine as-is. Any suggestions for a way to update the look a little? Or is it really fine as it is?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Prep (and that's the hard part) and paint linen white. Replace hardware and faucet with brushed nickel.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

+1... you are right... They are dated and should be painted... That little bit of work could make a big difference


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it looks fine as it is. I would concentrate on replacing the 
mirror with a nice frame. The new owners could always paint the
vanity if they choose. I would replace the faucet as well ( to antique
bronze) and spray paint the vanity hardware to match the faucet.


----------

